# The name "Goat"



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been looking forever and can't find an exact explanation on how GTO's got called the "Goat". Any thoughts?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. It's the letters. All you need to add is the A.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It still doesn't really fit right and it's not a nick name I'm fond of. I had a 69 GTO in the early 70's and and despised it when others called my car a goat. I never refer to my GTO by that name....:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here is the official version: 

The following is an article I wrote for our newsletter last year:

There have been many stories told over the years on how the name “GOAT” became associated with the GTO. Perhaps the most storied version is; Gas Tires Oil. The GTO’s certainly devoured all 3 but that is not the official account. To get the true account one only has to ask Jim Wangers. 
The initials GTO; Grand Tourismo Omologato has its own meaning. With the initials of G-T-O the promoters of this car wanted to create a word from those letters. Letters at random were placed in those letters to create a word. No letters fit except the letter “A.” The G-T-O-A letters were jumbled around and the only word that could be created was GOAT. Needless to say GM brass highly objected to this. They in no way wanted the word of an animal (GOAT) to moniker their car. Pontiac wanted to nickname the car “GeeTO Tiger” but that never caught on. GOAT did. Once the word GOAT was passed around it took off. The GeeTO Tiger name never caught on but GOAT did.
Despite all the different stories of how name GOAT originated the official version is perhaps the least believable. So if you didn’t know the “official” version, now you do.

Here is a Thread on it: 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f4/history-gto-goat-name-origin-tiger-theme-16850/


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the way you put it in the linked thread, the public gave it the name GOAT, it just happened like so many other slang names for things...and thank goodness it did, if not, my vanity plate wouldn't make sense! :lol:


----------



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks GTO Judge..great explanation


----------



## RichardReynolds (Sep 10, 2017)

It stands for Greatest of all time.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Never liked it*

I've had my GTO for 42 years and I have _never_ liked the term "goat".


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

El Monte Slim said:


> I've had my GTO for 42 years and I have _never_ liked the term "goat".


Different ships, different long splices. Ttl 27 years of GTO ownership over 2 cars. Always like the term. And I respect your viewpoint. However, the caption for this photo is an old goat petting a young goat in front of an old goat. Otherwise it would be an old person petting a farm animal in front of an old car. I prefer the first version.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

*"Goat"*

I've always liked the name "Goat". I always think of it as Greatest Of All Time!! Besides Gas Oil And Tires, I have always explained that back in the day, when the GTO was the premier muscle car, we would say that Goats would beat anything on the road, Just like goats, they would eat anything!!


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a fan of the "GOAT" moniker myself. I also think "Greatest of all Time" when I hear it.


----------

